# "Bison Burger"



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Where I work, its nice to take a trip to Ruby Tuesdays every so often.  Hah, the only reason I like going there is cuz they have good broccoli.

Anyway, today I was thinking of going there again and wondered about their "Bison Burger."  It says its less fat but theres no nutrition listing.  I am calling bullshit.

There is anothe rburger on the menu that has "prime ribeye, prime tenderloin, and prime sirloin."  This BS too?

What I am basically asking is, is there an extreme calorie difference?  They also have just a regular ol' buger too.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are all good types of lean meat. I don't think they can really fuck that kind of food up. I'd say go for it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Where I work, its nice to take a trip to Ruby Tuesdays every so often.  Hah, the only reason I like going there is cuz they have good broccoli.
> 
> Anyway, today I was thinking of going there again and wondered about their "Bison Burger."  It says its less fat but theres no nutrition listing.  I am calling bullshit.
> 
> ...



From what I've read (I think) Bison is lower in fat and higher in protein than regular ole beef. Not to mention, the burger is pretty good too, I've had it.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 29, 2007)

If bison is leaner and has more protein that beef and it doesnt havent any additives go for it!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

I just wonder about the differences.  A burger is usually just another calorie king if I am not making it myself...


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 29, 2007)

Buffalo meat (bison meat) nutrition comparison vs. beef, chicken, pork & salmon


----------



## leg_press (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks hog just depends on how many additives and preservative are used to give the burger a longer shelf life, personally I would grind the bison myself so I know what goes into it


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 29, 2007)

You can pretty much make a burger out of anything, turkey, soy, elk, venison, clams, portobellos and my favorite salmon... to name a few.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Where I work, its nice to take a trip to Ruby Tuesdays every so often.  Hah, the only reason I like going there is cuz they have good broccoli.
> 
> Anyway, today I was thinking of going there again and wondered about their "Bison Burger."  It says its less fat but theres no nutrition listing.  I am calling bullshit.
> 
> ...


I've never eaten there so I'm no help on how honest they are about what they are serving but I do know that bison is high in cholesterol and saturated fats.

What are you trying to get from a bison burger?  Any nutritional goal in mind or is it just burger time?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I am on a cut so unless I make it myself, with 1/2 extra lean meat & 1/2 ground pork, I dont eat burgers.  But, I just wondered...


----------



## blackKnight60 (Jul 29, 2007)

Bison is amazing, the ground meat is good, but the steaks are even better...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Take a look at this stuff  about bison patties from ND AKIRA.  It might help sate your curiosity.  I'd also be concerned about *Saturated fat*, though it's not a big concern in a cat it is just plain unhealthy.  I do the mix and cook my own kinda like you do cuz I likes the flavor of bison.  I just keep it down to only a few times a year nowadays being an old fart and all.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 3, 2007)

I usually get the Turkey Burger when I go, but then again I eat ground turkey on a regular basis since I only eat fish and bird protein sources, well dairy also.....If you want you can get the Turkey Burger as a wrap but I usually find the tortilla's there less than desirable i like to toast mine in the oven a little...


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

I got a box of Bison Burgers at Costco... BBQ'd them up and they tasted like MacDonalds burgers (you know the ones you can eat a ton of and not get full) ... I didn't like them.. we used the remaining for dog treats.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 3, 2007)

I order Buffalo meat from time to time.  It's much leaner than cow meat and tastes much better.  Honestly though there are good and bad cuts of beef so there are going to be good and bad cuts of Bison as well.  You just have to ask yourself if you trust Tuesdays enough to serve you burger made from a good source of ground Bison.

I wouldn't.  Plus most of the reason burgers are bad is they are usually served with cheese, plus you're downing a lot of white bread.  I say if you do decide to go for it, do like you would any burger... ask them to leave out any cheese, mayo, and any other sauce.  Have them put some BBQ sauce on the side if you want it that way you can control how much ends up on the burger.  And ask them to really stack the veggies if you can.  (like extra tomato, lettuce, onion, etc).  Unfortunately there's not much you can do about that big ass bun.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 3, 2007)

If you are thining about getting into eating Buff regularly, I'd say to hell with the Burgers and buy yourself some good steaks.  Burger is ground up and it's hard to stay away from a higher saturated fat concentration, not to mention any harmful bacteria is thoroughly spread through so you are forced to cook the burger thoroughly.

If you get the steaks you can cut away the excess fat as always, and you're safe to leave a little pink in the middle for some more tender flavor.


----------



## katt (Aug 5, 2007)

katt said:


> I got a box of Bison Burgers at Costco... BBQ'd them up and they tasted like MacDonalds burgers (you know the ones you can eat a ton of and not get full) ... I didn't like them.. we used the remaining for dog treats.



I screwed up on this response.... It wasn't the bison burgers that tasted bad.  It was another brand....

We do like these, though


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 5, 2007)

Bison is pretty good its lower in fat, so you have to cook them less then you normally would or they get pretty dried out, I like the steaks also well.  Also living in Colorado helps because they're are alot more bison ranchers then other places


----------

